# klick oder nicht???



## klemmi (18. April 2005)

Hi ihr ccler!
Ich krieg nöchsten monat mein neues bike   specialized epic comp    Aber ich weiss nich ob ich da gleich klickpedale dran bauen soll oder ob ich lieber weiter mit normal rumfahren soll!!!! Ist das denn ne große umstellung von grossen pedalen (tioga superfoot mx pro sehr groooooß) auf so kleine klickis???? Und wie findet ihr die specialized pro carbon mtb schuhe (weiss einer den Preis?)??? Oder was für schuhe würdet ihr nehmen?
mfg Klemmi
PS: klickis hab ich schon daheim (ritchey)


----------



## Cunelli (18. April 2005)

Dass die Klickies so klein sind ist wurscht, weil du ja drangebunden bist. Als ich vor nem halben Jahr umgestiegen bin, bin ich auch ab und zu umgefallen  . einmal sogar gegen  unser auto  
Aber wenn ich jetzt wieder ohne fahr, frag ich mich, wie ich je ohne die klickies ausgekommen bin  

Fazit: K l i c k ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laempel (18. April 2005)

Ich fahr seit 12 Jahren Clickies und kanns auch nicht mehr ohne. Ich fahre auch weiterhin damit, obwohl ich mir vor 6 Monaten den Ellenbogen gebrochen habe: Die Cleats waren locker am Schuh verschraubt und haben sich beim ausklicken mitgedreht. Folge: Ich kam nicht aus dem Pedal und bin umgefallen...

Fazit: Die paar Umfaller am Anfang in Kauf nehmen, und dann ist gut. Pro Clickies


----------



## Schafschützer (18. April 2005)

Klickediklick, was sonst.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## klemmi (18. April 2005)

wieso meint ihr alle klick???? Ich hab mal von einem gehört das man mit klick länger fahren kann, stimmt das???? Also das man da ausdauernder fährt weil man mit ziehen kann oder so????!!!!! Meint ihr ich würde auch noch klar kommen wenn ich das epic mit klick hätte und mein dh/fr bike mit normalen pedalen???
mfg Klemmi
PS: danke schonmal für alle kommenden und eingetroffenen antwortten!!!


----------



## slongslong (18. April 2005)

Clickies sind meiner Meinung bei einem Bike wie das Epic fast schon Pflicht. Man fährt einfach viel effizienter, da man auch ziehen kann. Außerdem hat man immer guten halt. Schuhe würde ich nehmen was am besten passt.
Ich bin übrigens am Anfang kein einziges mal umgefallen.


----------



## Riffer (18. April 2005)

Bestätige: Seit November fahre ich mit Clickies und bin nicht gestürzt, obwohl ich oft im Stehen in diese leichte Schräglage geraten bin und die Panik anfangs da war. 

Nein, man kommt an und für sich nach einer bewußten Trainingszeit immer gut raus und die Vorteile des effizienteren, direkten, runderen Tritts spürt man. Ich ermüde auch weniger, obwohl die Umstellung nach den Schlaufen etwas anders ist als nach Tatzenpedalen. Aber du wirst das Hin und Her ganz automatisch packen, denk ich...

Grade beim Epic tät ich auch schwer dazu raten, weil das Gelände da deutlich mehr verzeiht, aber du wesentlich mehr Vortrieb umsetzen kannst.

Nur Mut!

Riffer


----------



## Thunderbird (18. April 2005)

klick.

Falls du jemals ein Rennen fahren willst, muss das sowieso sein.

Thb


----------



## Bernhartt (18. April 2005)

Nur Klickies!

Aber kauf dir glei was gscheidts! (gehört sich für n epic)
ned irgend so a sackschweres shimano...


----------



## GlanDas (18. April 2005)

KLICK!!!

ohne klickies wirste am Berg verrecken.
Wo andere locker mit ner nicht blockierbarer Gabel in den runden tritt gehen am berg das bist du schon in den Steigeisen mit ner lockout gabel und stampelst dich hoch. leider sind die anderen schneller   
also weg mit den Bärentatzen und rauf mit dem klick!


----------



## murd0c (18. April 2005)

morgen oder übermorgen kommen meine klickies
beantwortet die frage von selbst 


ich finds gut, dass welche dabei sind die nicht gestürzt sind ...

HOFFNUNG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (19. April 2005)

Auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung!  

Ich fahre seit 14 Jahren Klick-Pedale und ohne komme ich gar nicht mehr klar.

Aber wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben, stell Dich drauf ein das Du ein paar mal einfach Umfallen wirst, weil Du nicht schnell genug aus den Pedalen kommst.

Und noch ein Tip: Achte darauf das die Pedale immer recht sauber bleiben(also nicht total mit Schlamm und Dreck zu sind) dann hast Du einen zuverlässige Funktion der Pedalen, ansonsten kann es sein das sie mal nicht auslösen(und dann aua  ).

Viel Spaß beim üben und danach beim gas geben!!

kiddykorn


----------



## klemmi (19. April 2005)

DANKE für alle Antwortne...... es war ja nicht einer dabei der gegen klick war.....(sehr einseitig) ich werd mir dann wohl n paar schuhe kaufen.... Pedale hab ich schon sind ritchey (wie gesagt) weiss nich ob die so hochwertig waren... die waren an meinem cannondale jekyll 2000 (2004er modell) dran...  .... das musste ich dann aber verkaufen   !!!
naja......      
Könnt ihr mir mal ein paar schuhe sagen die ihr gut findet und was sollte ch für eine größe nehmen (normal habe ich 46) weiss ja nich wie die so ausfallen!!!??? Hat vielleicht einer die specialized pro carbon mtb... die sind mir schon aufgefallen (gefallen mir gut)!!!???  
mfg Klemmi


----------



## kh-cap (19. April 2005)

bei schuhen ist es wie bei helmen, du MUSST probieren. ein besuch beim fachhändler ist das unumgänglich.
einzige ausnahme: du möchtest ein modell kaufen, welches du bereits hattest.
liegt auch daran, dass z.b. shimano und italienische schuhe sehr schmal sind. passen mir gar nicht. adidas sind eher breit, passen mir super.
einige hersteller, z.b. sidi, bieten bei einigen modellen verschiedene breiten an.
so kam ich zum glück auch noch zu ein paar sidi` s (bei sidi sind das der bullet und der dominator 4), habe den dominator.
in den letzten 16 jahren habe ich shimano, adidas und sidi gefahren. qualitativ kann ich gegen keinen der schuhe was sagen.
perfekt ist aber der sidi. für mein verständniss schweineteuer, 175.- euro, aber halt super.

nochmals: was a super paßt, kann für b die qual sein. 

kh-cap

ach ja, wenn du dann einen fachhändler "gequält" hast, kauf auch bei ihm und bestell nicht im net. ohne beratung ist das was anderes


----------



## 007ike (19. April 2005)

Probier auf alle Fälle die Specialized Schue. Da reicht im Prinzip das Einsteiger Modell für ca. 70. Die Sohle sollte schön hart sein.


----------



## murd0c (19. April 2005)

Hab mir auch Specialized bestellt und der Erseindruck ist sehr gut

bin sie ja noch nicht gefahren

aber unbedingt anprobieren
Hab normal Schuhgröße 42 und die Specialized nehme ich in 44...


----------



## Otti der 2. (19. April 2005)

Hi.
Ich fahr seit knapp drei Monaten mit Klickies. Es ist ein reine Gewöhnungssache. Ich bin zwar an der Ampel zweimal umgefallen, weil ich nicht rechtzeitig raus bin, aber wenn du einmal das Gefühl dafür entwickelt hast, dann sind Klickies kein Prolem mehr Ich fühl mich wohl, und merke auch einen deutlich positiven Unterschied bei Anstiegen im Vergeich zu meinen alten Plattformpedalen. Meine Schuhe sind die 2005er Comp von Specialized. Das schöne an denen ist, dass sie jetzt auch ne Ratsche haben (obwohl das nicht so wichtig ist, man kommt denke ich auch mit drei Klettverschlüssen problemlos aus). Gekostet haben sie 115 Euro. Für nen vergleichbaren Sidi Schuh musst du da schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Greetings Thomas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTR (19. April 2005)

Ich fahr schon seit Jahren Klickies und bin auch nie damit umgefallen   
Das wird doch schon fast zu nem Reflex, dass man in kritischen Situationen zumindest aus einem Pedal raus geht... 
Mir wurde mal so die Vorfahrt genommen,  dass ich keine Chance mehr hatte zu Bremsen. Aus den Klickies bin ich trotzdem noch raus gekommen und ohne Bike über die Motorhaube geflogen   , das geht echt nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit wie von allein...


----------



## derMichi (19. April 2005)

Was mich an Klickies so stört ist, dass man das Rad dann nicht über mehrere Kilometer komfortabel mit normalen Schuhen fahren kann. Und wenn ich mal meinen Bruder besuchen fahr habe ich keine Lust immer die dreckigen Klickschuhe anzuziehen. PDM324 ist ne Lösung, sind aber zu schwer. Wie haltet Ihr es damit?


----------



## klemmi (19. April 2005)

Naja... der einzige nachteil ist dann ja wohl das man mit den schuhen dann überall hin laufen muss.... aber das nehm ich in kauf!!!..... mal sehen was mir mein händler so für schuhe sagt!!! Was haltet ihr vom epic comp???
mfg Klemmi


----------



## T!mon (19. April 2005)

Werd mich demnächst auch mal nach Schuhen umgucken. Soweit ich weiß hat mein Bikeladen Schuhe von Sidi und Diadora. Specialized würden mich auch interessieren aber ich probier erstmal die an die er da hat.

@ derMichi

1. saubere Clickschuhe kaufen
2. Schuhe putzen

Hab zur Zeit selbst die PDM324 und werde die auch mal ne Zeit lang weiterhin fahren bis es sich mal lohnt richtige Clickies zu kaufen.


----------



## derMichi (19. April 2005)

Es geht sich ja nicht darum das ich ein Problem mit Dreck an Schuhen habe    Es nervt ja eher mit den Klickschuhen rumzurennen wenn man mal wen besucht. Und immer Schuhe aus?


----------



## Cunelli (19. April 2005)

Dann 
entweder Rucksack mit normalen Schuhen mitnehmen, 
oder Plattformen kaufen, die man ins Pedal einklickt und mit normalen Schuhen fährt. Sind aber ziemlich weich und nudeln nach ein paarmal benutzen aus. 
oder Haken und Riemen oder Powergrips mit normalen Pedalen und Schuhen. 
Ich finds aber ziemlich angenehm, auch auf kurzen Strecken Klick zu fahren, ich mag garnimmer ohne. Würde also die Rucksacklösung vorziehen, auch wenns nervig ist.

Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## Phoenix83 (19. April 2005)

Musst net die Schuhe ausziehen.
Vor allem wer hat schon Dreck an den Schuhen? Ich will ja mein Fahrrad nicht schieben. 
Wenn du dir Schuhe kaufst wo die Bindungen in die Sohle eingelassen ist kannste  damit auch wunderbar laufen. Knirscht nur manchmal.

Achja. Und mit Klick hab ich meine schönste Narbe bisher beim Mountainbiken bekommen. 
Und ohne würd ich auch gar nicht mehr fahren wollen.


----------



## karstb (20. April 2005)

das mit den dreckigen schuhen ist wirklich nicht schlimm. nach ner schlammschlacht sind die sohlen meist das sauberste am ganzen fahrer und bike zusammen  
ansonsten kannste dir ja auch die 424 kaufen, da kann man ausgeklickt/ohne klick auch drauf fahren. natürlich nicht gut. aber wenn man gut fahren will, darf man halt keine kompromisse eingehen, egal worum es geht (außer kosten).
ansonsten wirst di doch wohl zum besuchen und einkaufen noch nen anderes rad haben, oder nicht? bei mir gibt es einen ganz klaren unterschied zwischen transportmittel (besuch, einkaufen) und sportgerät.


----------



## steehl (21. April 2005)

auch wenn sich den Spezialisten die Haare sträuben: Ich fahre einseitige Klick-Pedale und bin damit hoch zufrieden: Erstens kann man auch vernünftig mit normalen Schuhen fahren (nur nicht mit Ledersohlen   ) und zweitens kann man in wirklich heiklem Gelände auch mal ausgeklickt fahren, ohne dass die Gefahr besteht, aus Versehen einzuklicken. 
Theoretisch ist das Einklicken natürlich schwerer, weil ja evtl. die falsche Seite nach oben zeigt, in der Praxis zeigt aber immer die Klick-Seite nach oben wegen des Schwerpunkts auf der Nicht-Klick Seite.


----------



## slongslong (21. April 2005)

Naja, ich hab im Moment auch noch Pedale mit auf einer Seite Klick. Werde sie aber bald tauschen, da ich noch mein Trekkingrad hab. Bei mir steht nämlich irgendwie immer die Seite oben, die ich gerade nicht brauche. Wenn man sie wirklich braucht um mit normalen Schuhen zu fahren ist es schon ok, aber sonst ist es aus meiner Sicht sehr nervig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mutze__ (21. April 2005)

Ich bin bis jetzt leider noch kein *klick* gefahren, aber ich werde es ganz bald tun. An mein neues Bike müssen einfach Klickies, auch wenn bis jetzt nur provisorische dran sind(siehe Gallery*etwasschäm*), damit ich das gute Wetter schon auf meinem Bike genießen kann.  Leider dauert die Bestellung der Schuhe bei meinem Händler etwas lange ... Specialized hat Lieferprobleme   ... habe mich für die Comp MTB entschieden, die ich mit den Shimano SPD959 Pedalen kreuzen werde  
Mit den normalen Pedalen ist das Bike schon so krass schnell, wie das erst mit den Klickies wird *träum*
Zum Thema Schuhe ... ich denke nicht, daß man am Thema BG von Specialized vorbeikommt. Haben da eine echt gute Technologie hervorgehoben, zu Preisen die sich vor anderen "schlechteren" Herstellern nicht zu verstecken brauchen.

Gruß Mutze ... *aufmeineschuhewart*


----------



## der alte ron (21. April 2005)

klemmi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> grossen pedalen  , tioga superfoot mx pro sehr groooooß ...


 

Verscherbel deine tiogas nicht ! Die machen da weiter , wo man mit klickies nur noch riskiert sich auf die fresse zu legen !
Übrigens ist das quatsch , das man mit fester bindung sooo viel schneller ist , aber kraftsparend kann es in allen fahrtechnisch einfachen situationen schon sein .
Ich find man sollte beides haben !
Spass hat man ohne klickies aber mehr  ... werden meist die lustigsten touren , weil man sich eher "abseits" traut 

nikolay


----------



## AngryApe (28. April 2005)

kanns nur betonen einmal mit klickern...niewieder ohne...wenn ich mal mit normalenschuhen einkaufen fahr komm ich im stehen kaum noch nen berg hoch 

wegen dem umkippen und nicht rauskommen würd ich mir keine so grossen sorgen machen...das wird echt zum reflex...bin das 2. mal mit klickern gleich n rennen gefahren wos mich x-mal gebrezelt hat(schöne schlammschlacht  ) und aus den klickern bin ich trotzdem jedesmal rausgekommen


----------



## deerk (28. April 2005)

Hi Ho,

also ich finde das umfallen jetzt garnicht als hauptproblem 

sondern eher vom kopf her (also bei mir) wenn ich sehr schwierige sachen oder norhtshore fahre hab ich immer im hinterkopf was ist wenn ich nicht rauskomme 
voll schlimm und dann werd ich immer unenspannt und das schlägt auf den spass ...
 ich find im bikepark flat und auf der tour klick is ganz okay...

aber am cc bike is es pflicht   

Greetz
D.


----------



## toaotom (4. Mai 2005)

Ich fahre auch die einseitigen Shimano Klickies und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Sind zwar schwerer aber die Universalität ist es mir wert...außerdem ist das Bike an sich leicht genug...  

Umgefallen bin ich auch noch nie... Klopf, Klopf auf Holz. 


Also PRO Klickies!


----------



## BiermannFreund (4. Mai 2005)

Welche hast Du denn nun genommen?
Ich hab auch, als ich wieder angefangen hab zu fahren, direkt Klickies genommen.
Bis auf ein mal, wo ich aber auch mit normalen Pedalen geflogen wäre, ist noch nichts passiert.
Habe nu n paa Eggis für mein neues bestellt, kommen übermorgen oder Samstag, mal sehen, wie der Unterschied zu den günstigen Shimanos ist *G*


----------



## Col. Kurtz (5. Mai 2005)

fahr seit letzter woche die eggbeater sl. da gibts nicht viel zu sagen außer, dass shimano-pedale ab jetzt für immer von meinen rädern verbannt sind.
ich halte das system für grundsätzlich überlegen.
einziger "nachteil" -finde ich- ist die optik...


----------



## BiermannFreund (5. Mai 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> einziger "nachteil" -finde ich- ist die optik...



grade die, find ich, ist noch ein zusätzlicher pluspunkt 
so endgeil schlicht und einfach, trotzdem so funktionell 

mein einziger nachteil wäre, da kannste dann nicht mal eben plattformen einklicken, mit normalen schuhen fahren, oder auf ner tour das bike tauschen (was ich eh lieber lassen sollte, zwei mal mit dem rad vom kollegen gefahren, einmal plattfuß, einmal bremse gekillt  )


----------



## Dædalus (5. Mai 2005)

slongslong schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin übrigens am Anfang kein einziges mal umgefallen.



Ich auch nicht   

Nie mehr ohne!

D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (5. Mai 2005)

Mich hats einmal gelegt, war ein etwas unschönes Gefühl. 
Aber man gewöhnt sich schnell an Clickies.

Zur Frage ob mit oder ohne: auch ohne lässt es sich prächtig radeln, mit ist aber trotzdem noch besser: Man kann strampeln wie ein Tier, der Fuß sitzt fest, man kann das Pedal noch besser hochziehen und und und. 
Weiterhin sieht es dazu noch professioneller und cooler aus und spätestens im Renneinsatz sollte man Clickies haben. Alleine aus Prinzip. 

J:H


----------



## murd0c (5. Mai 2005)

fahre jetzt seit 2 wochen clickies

und ich sage nur  absolut empfehlenswert

hab mich zwar schon 2mal geschmissen
aber nix ernstes


aber es lohnt sich
färt sich echt super !!!


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (31. Mai 2005)

Dædalus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch nicht
> 
> Nie mehr ohne!
> 
> D



Ich auch nicht!   

Und auch nie wieder ohne!


----------



## stuntman666 (1. Juni 2005)

ich fahre auch seit 10 jahren mit clickies... an meinem marathon bike und auch am downhiller! sogar am dualbike fahre ich in der letzten zeit mit clicks (und beides gewiss nicht langsam). das ein und ausrasten ist schon ein reflex... die verbundenheit mit dem bike ist meiner meinung nach da a und o um kraft aufwenden, und sich aufs fahren konzentrieren zu können..
ich kenne niemanden der von clickies wieder auf tatzen umgestiegen ist


----------



## anysniper (1. Juni 2005)

Leute ihr habt mich überzeugt! hab leztens schon einigen leuten den Tipp bekommen, das wenn ich wirklich Marathon fahren will, mir am besten Klickies kaufen sollte.
Jetzt hab ich den thread hier gelesen und mich entschieden anstatt der gabel die eigentlich geplant war, lieber ein paar Clickies + schuhe zu kaufen!
damit ich beim marathon villeicht doch noch ein paar Minuten schneller bin!
Ich hoffe, ich treff damit die richtige Entscheidung!
mfg any


----------



## Thunderbird (1. Juni 2005)

anysniper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, ich treff damit die richtige Entscheidung!


Aber sicher! 
Vor allem hättest du für das Geld wohl kaum eine gescheite Gabel bekommen.  

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anysniper (1. Juni 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sicher!
> Vor allem hättest du für das Geld wohl kaum eine gescheite Gabel bekommen.
> 
> Thb



naja geplant war eigentlich eine MX Comp....
da werde ich mir dann noch eins chönes trickot leisten oder so...
naja danke für eure Hilfe
mfg any


----------



## stuntman666 (1. Juni 2005)

anysniper schrieb:
			
		

> Leute ihr habt mich überzeugt! hab leztens schon einigen leuten den Tipp bekommen, das wenn ich wirklich Marathon fahren will, mir am besten Klickies kaufen sollte.
> Jetzt hab ich den thread hier gelesen und mich entschieden anstatt der gabel die eigentlich geplant war, lieber ein paar Clickies + schuhe zu kaufen!
> damit ich beim marathon villeicht doch noch ein paar Minuten schneller bin!
> Ich hoffe, ich treff damit die richtige Entscheidung!
> mfg any



nur so nebenbei - ich fahre mit ner uralten 65mm judy xc marathon - und bin schnell!


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2005)

hi jungs,
ich habe auch mit nur einer seite click angefangen, doch da ich rennen fahre wurden diese schlecht, da man nicht sofort wieder reinkam. jetzt fahre ich doppelclick und könnte mir nichts anderes mehr vorstellen, denn wenn es schlammig ist und man muss schnell wieder rein, muss man net erst die richtige seite finden. ich mach sogar trial mit click


----------



## Phoenix83 (3. Juni 2005)

Mit den Shimano PD-M 545 Pedal ist auch alles wunderbar. Wenn man mal nicht reinwill schiebt man sein Fuß einfach weiter nach vorne oder hinten und gut is.


----------



## wing (3. Juni 2005)

Frage:  klick oder nicht???

Antwort: klick.

Was willst du denn mit so nem Rad, wenn du es nicht richtig nutzen kannst? Denn meine Meinung ist, ohne klicks nutzt du es nicht richtig. Obwohl das wieder relativ ist. Wenn dein Hauptnutzen darin besteht, vor der Eisdiele die Chicks abzugrasen, dann hast du eventuell ohne klicks den selben Nutzen wie mit   
Wenn du ernsthaft fahren willst, kommst du um die klicks nicht herum. Wenn nicht, dann geb das Rad schnell zurück und kauf was günstigeres. Dafür langt das dicke.

Grüßle

wing


----------



## Phoenix83 (3. Juni 2005)

wing schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:  klick oder nicht???
> 
> Antwort: klick.
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an was man fahren will. Bei XC isses so. Aber ernsthaft geht auch ohne klicks. Aber alles Geschmackssache. Ich fahr auch nur mit klicks.


----------



## Racing Erich (3. Juni 2005)

klemmi schrieb:
			
		

> wieso meint ihr alle klick???? Ich hab mal von einem gehört das man mit klick länger fahren kann, stimmt das???? Also das man da ausdauernder fährt weil man mit ziehen kann oder so????!!!!! Meint ihr ich würde auch noch klar kommen wenn ich das epic mit klick hätte und mein dh/fr bike mit normalen pedalen???
> mfg Klemmi
> PS: danke schonmal für alle kommenden und eingetroffenen antwortten!!!



,,,mache ich genau so! Am meiner CC Kiste sind "natürlich" Klickies, an meiner FR Kiste fahre ich Flat Pedale, ausgenomme für Downhill, da montiere ich allerdings wieder Klickpedale (Mallet C von Crank Brothers). Komm mit beiden Varianten gut  zurecht.


----------



## Leinetiger (4. Juni 2005)

Also ich kann gar nicht mehr ohne Klicker fahren, da ich die pedale gar nicht nach oben ziehen kann und jedes mal mit dem Fuss abhebe...

Also man merkt den Unterschied zu normalen Pedalen ganz klar beim beschleunigen, wenn man gleichzeitig auf der einen Seite runter drückt und auf der anderen die Pedale hoch zieht, was man da wür ein wums hat 

auf beim Bergauffahren ist es eine wahnsinnige erleichterung..


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann gar nicht mehr ohne Klicker fahren, da ich die pedale gar nicht nach oben ziehen kann und jedes mal mit dem Fuss abhebe...
> 
> Also man merkt den Unterschied zu normalen Pedalen ganz klar beim beschleunigen, wenn man gleichzeitig auf der einen Seite runter drückt und auf der anderen die Pedale hoch zieht, was man da wür ein wums hat
> 
> auf beim Bergauffahren ist es eine wahnsinnige erleichterung..



hi, also da bin ich ganz deiner meinung!!! wenn man bei einem marathon power ins bike bringen will, dann wäre das ohne klickies gar net vorstellbar für mich. mir ist mal auf dem feldberg mein innenlager "gebrochen" (und das ist kein witz!) und bin/musste bis nach friedberg über straße oberursel-bad homburg  mit dem rechten bein strampeln. ohne klickies wäre ich da verloren gewesen


----------



## drivingghost (5. Juni 2005)

Klickies, einfach besser. (eggbeater weil leicht, schön, top Funktion)
Und irgendwo war die Frage ob man noch mit Plattformpedalen zurechtkommt wenn man Klickpedale fährt.
Ja, tut man. An einem Rad habe ich die Tioga SF MX Pro dran, aber man merkt halt doch an Anstiegen dass man nicht ziehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (9. Juni 2005)

So habe jetztz mein epic mit klick-pedalen und Schuhen (oakley-radar lock)... find es super damit zu fahren! Macht echt spass bin zwar schon 1 mal hingeflogen aber sonst läufts echt super!!!! Vielen dank das ihr alle gepostet habt.....  
mfg Klemmi


----------



## semtec (10. Juni 2005)

laempel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr seit 12 Jahren Clickies und kanns auch nicht mehr ohne. Ich fahre auch weiterhin damit, obwohl ich mir vor 6 Monaten den Ellenbogen gebrochen habe: Die Cleats waren locker am Schuh verschraubt und haben sich beim ausklicken mitgedreht. Folge: Ich kam nicht aus dem Pedal und bin umgefallen...
> 
> Fazit: Die paar Umfaller am Anfang in Kauf nehmen, und dann ist gut. Pro Clickies




das gleiche ist mir auch passiert...hatte dann den ellenbogen gebrochen. fazit: 5 wochen gips und erst nach 3 monaten wieder mtb gefahren. aber ohne klicks geht nix mehr!


----------



## klemmi (11. Juni 2005)

Jo stimmt schon... die Teile sind beim uphill schon unschlagbar!!! Bin vorhin erst wieder gefahren... und man kommt damit schon weiter!!! 
mfg Klemmi


----------



## anysniper (3. August 2005)

so bin gerade von meiner ersten längeren Tour mit Klickies wiedergekommen...
und ich bin so erstaunt...
bin nen 3km langen uphill gefahren, bei dem ich sonst immer so total kaputt bin, aber diesmal konnte ich danach locker nochma 10km dranhängen... der Unterschied zu nicht klick ist echt unnormal!
also ich aknn die clickies wirklich auch nur jedem empfehlen!
(bin leider aber auch schon 2 mal umgefallen^^)


----------



## karstb (3. August 2005)

dass ich grundsätzlich klickie fan bin, müsste irgendwo weiter vorne schon mal stehen.
aber mal ne andere frage:
fahrt ihr auch in extrem (ich meine extrem  ) steilen und schwierigen passagen (also langsam und technisch) eingeklickt oder ausgeklickt? die frage richtet sich natürlich nur an die benutzer von 424 oder 545 oder ähnlichen plattformklickpedalen.
es würde mich mal interessieren, was passiert, wenn man vorne rüber absteigt und das bike noch an den füßen hängt - könnte kopfschmerzen geben.  
ich klicke in situationen, von denen ich vorher weiß, dass ich sie vielleicht nicht schaffe, aus. bin dieses jahr schon ca. 5 mal vorne rüber abgestiegen und immer problemlos ohne zuhilfenahme der hände auf den füßen gelandet.
wie macht ihr es - eingeklickt oder ausgeklickt?


----------



## andrasch (3. August 2005)

Hab die Dinger so eingestellt, daß sie relativ leicht auslösen, so gehts. Fahre allerdings auch schon 10 Jahre nur mit Klickpedalen, die Drehbewegung ist völlig automatisch drin. 
Wüßte keine Alternative auf schwierigen Strecken, habe Pedale ausprobiert, die nur auf einer Seite klicken, mit einigermaßen festen Radschuhen hatte ich auf der anderen Seite keinen Halt. Und ausgeklickt auf den Clickies sowieso nicht. Also: mutig sein. Kann mich nur an einen Sturz der letzten Jahre erinnern, wo ich nicht rauskam, da bin ich ganz komisch im Sand weggeschmiert.


----------



## FeierFox (3. August 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> fahrt ihr auch in extrem (ich meine extrem  ) steilen und schwierigen passagen (also langsam und technisch) eingeklickt oder ausgeklickt? die frage richtet sich natürlich nur an die benutzer von 424 oder 545 oder ähnlichen plattformklickpedalen.



Ich als Ex-424'er will dazu doch mal was sagen:

GERADE in schwierigen Passagen fuhr ich mit den Pedalen immer eingeklickt. Kunststoffbügel hin oder her, Halt hat man ausgeklinkt noch lange nicht. Man merkt zwar das es etwas besser ist und man auch eingeklickt fester und breiter drin sitzt als mit normalen Clickies, aber das ist noch lange keine Garantie und ausklicken beim Downhill wird mit nem Sturz belohnt, es sei denn man hat die Ultraprofilierten Tourenschuhe an. Hatte ich aber nie.

Außerdem ist es doch ein Gewinn an Sicherheit und Kontrolle im schweren Gelände eingeklickt zu fahren.

J:H


----------

